
Visualizing Battle Data from the War of the Five Kings - chrisalbon
http://popily.com/explore/notebook/battles-in-the-game-of-thrones/
======
chrisalbon
You can explore the whole dataset here:
[http://popily.com/explore/source/game-of-thrones-
battles/](http://popily.com/explore/source/game-of-thrones-battles/)

And visit its GitHub page here:
[https://github.com/chrisalbon/war_of_the_five_kings_dataset](https://github.com/chrisalbon/war_of_the_five_kings_dataset)

